

AppLayout: A simple starting layout for a web application - bruffridge
http://www.linecomments.com/2012/01/applayout-simple-starting-layout-for.html

======
davesmylie
Looks interesting. I'm just starting a new project so will give this a try and
let you know how I get on.

How come you're not using it for your linecomments.com blog? (Eating your own
dogfood and all...)

~~~
bruffridge
Hey Dave, glad found it interesting. Actually I do use it on my blog. Just
modified a few things like the color scheme and footer contents.

